

Riffwave.js test to create sounds using javascript - kushsolitary
http://cssdeck.com/labs/2j1pofsj

======
valdiorn
I crated something similar a few months a go, for the webkitAudioContext (only
works in Chrome AFAIK... maybe Safari?)

I really want to do more real-time audio synthesis with javascript, but the
current state of the APIs available aren't so great.

Anyways, it plays a short Aphex Twin loop. all the sound is generated with
code.

<http://valdemarorn.github.com/Files/JSAudio/index.html>

[https://github.com/ValdemarOrn/valdemarorn.github.com/tree/m...](https://github.com/ValdemarOrn/valdemarorn.github.com/tree/master/Files/JSAudio)

~~~
kushsolitary
I tried using your notes sequence and this is what I got
<http://cssdeck.com/labs/riffwave-js-test>

Yours is much better imo, more soothing. I need to learn a lot

